# Big wheels don't keep on turning



## Puscas (Aug 5, 2008)

Might not be the most original subject, but how could I let this go by unphotographed...












thanks for looking

C&C appreciated






pascal


----------



## Battou (Aug 5, 2008)

Everything withers and dies sometime...


----------



## tb2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nicely composed -  a shot making something of "nothing".

Regards, Tony


----------



## DragonMoon (Aug 5, 2008)

Love the comp, but the tone seems a bit flat. Maybe it's just my monitor at work...

This shot would look awesome with lots of contrast, IMO.


----------



## reg (Aug 5, 2008)

DragonMoon said:


> Love the comp, but the tone seems a bit flat. Maybe it's just my monitor at work...
> 
> This shot would look awesome with lots of contrast, IMO.



No, it's definitely got the typical "18% gray autoexposure" thing going on. Needs moar contrast.


----------



## Puscas (Aug 5, 2008)

reg said:


> No, it's definitely got the typical "18% gray autoexposure" thing going on. Needs moar contrast.




thanks for the comments people! Good to hear you think it needs more contrast. I toned it down on purpose, thinking it would work better for this shot. But obviously not. 

reg: I'm not sure what you mean by the 18% gray autoexposure. This is not autoexposure (not that I mind, just curious).




pascal


----------



## Peter_pan91 (Aug 5, 2008)

I second that the contrast and lightness need major enhancement, it will be a great photo after that, right now, it just feel flat and and it looks like it has been simply "Desaturated".


----------



## Puscas (Aug 5, 2008)

Peter_pan91 said:


> I second that the contrast and lightness need major enhancement, it will be a great photo after that, right now, it just feel flat and and it looks like it has been simply "Desaturated".



thanks peter pan. I will upload a diff version soon.

any better?










pascal


----------



## kundalini (Aug 5, 2008)

..... and the [video=youtube;54XRNQ2C2x0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54XRNQ2C2x0"]*Proud Mary* [/video]keep on burning.

Nice shot dude.  I like your edit... the bird on the wire adds a touch......  oh, should I.... no, no, no............... stop me............... [video=youtube;8rb1rse0fKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rb1rse0fKs"]*click*[/video]


----------



## manaheim (Aug 5, 2008)

Much better on the edit.


----------



## Peter_pan91 (Aug 5, 2008)

Much better but i was thinking something a litle more drastic; I really hope you don't mind me giving you an example of what i mean:









But i might just be ruining what you were looking for so if you want to i can take i down from here

p.s the circles in the sky is probably just photobucket going crazy. again


----------



## Puscas (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys.
Kundalini: gotta love Cash. btw, I think those are not birds (don't know what it is)



Peter_pan91 said:


> Much better but i was thinking something a litle more drastic; I really hope you don't mind me giving you an example of
> 
> But i might just be ruining what you were looking for so if you want to i can take i down from here
> 
> p.s the circles in the sky is probably just photobucket going crazy. again



No problem. Thanks for the edit, you don't have to take it down. It is a bit too dramatic for my taste, but I see what you were looking for. Actually your edit looks more like the version I had before I posted the first one. But I started like that and thought 'lets go to the other side' and probably went too far.






pascal


----------



## kundalini (Aug 5, 2008)

Puscas said:


> I think those are not birds (don't know what it is


 Cow patties from an angry young heffer?


----------



## randerson07 (Aug 7, 2008)

those look like branches from a bush or tree that was growing next to the fence at some point.

I like the two edited versions.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree, it would be virtually impossible for me to have passed by those wagon wheels leaning against the fence, without stopping for a pic!! And I like your edited version as the original was a tad too dark for me. Looks great in b/w.


----------



## DragonMoon (Aug 7, 2008)

Have you tried working in a couple different layers and playing with the sky in the Channel Mixer? I think you can make that sky pop with a little tweeking there.

I'd be glad to try with your permission.


----------



## Puscas (Aug 7, 2008)

randerson07 said:


> those look like branches from a bush or tree that was growing next to the fence at some point.
> 
> I like the two edited versions.




interesting suggestion and thanks. 



Antarctican said:


> I agree, it would be virtually impossible for me to have passed by those wagon wheels leaning against the fence, without stopping for a pic!! And I like your edited version as the original was a tad too dark for me. Looks great in b/w.



thanks Anty. 



DragonMoon said:


> Have you tried working in a couple different layers and playing with the sky in the Channel Mixer? I think you can make that sky pop with a little tweeking there.
> 
> I'd be glad to try with your permission.



I have not, because I don't have PS (yet). Go ahead, I'm curious to see what you come up with. 







pascal


----------

